# handlebar and stem setup



## grahamski420 (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it better to run a shorter stem or a longer stem and is better to have handlebars that have more rise or less, for FRee riding and light DH duty. The setup I am looking at is for a driver 8.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

grahamski420 said:


> Is it better to run a shorter stem or a longer stem and is better to have handlebars that have more rise or less, for FRee riding and light DH duty. The setup I am looking at is for a driver 8.


Stem, short for sure. If you look at most stems geared towards the FR rider they will be 50mm avg (you'll see the occasional 35mm to around 70mm).

As for rise on bars, so many things to think about - stem rise, headset spacers, etc.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

really it all about what feels right to you.. I might love my 35mm stem; you might hate it.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here ya go seems like you need some of this info.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Handlebars-How-Wide-Affects-Your-Ride-2011.html


----------



## jharvey (Oct 25, 2010)

If you have a dual crown, go for the direct mount stem for sure. Super stiff and no possibility of twisting.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Shorter stem. Higher bars. I think that bar height isn't discussed much but I think it is important. The same bike with a 2" riser bar will ride significantly different than a the same bike with a flat bar. It positions your body and weight in a different position changing your center of gravity.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

jharvey said:


> If you have a dual crown, go for the direct mount stem for sure. Super stiff and no possibility of twisting.


I had a serious wreck last week and I have a direct mount stem on my BoXXer. The whole crown twisted with the impact. I thought for sure that I bent the fork or bars or something. I don't know if that sort of force is good for the fork or not. I was rethinking the direct mount stem after loosening everything and watching it all pop back into place. If it was just a regular stem, only the bars would have turned and I wouldn't have freaked out as much thinking I was out big bucks.


----------



## phyco ref (Jun 12, 2010)

All rider preference.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

fixbikeguy said:


> I had a serious wreck last week and I have a direct mount stem on my BoXXer. The whole crown twisted with the impact..


Check that the lowers are dragging. ;^)

I had a crash a bit over a month ago that wrenched things (fell off a bridge and wedged the front wheel between a tree and the bridge) and I managed to twist the lowers hard enough that they were permanently deformed. Once I got the wheel out and unbolted everything there was about 7mm of "wrong" trying to put the maxle back in ('09 boxxer).

Sucky.


----------

